# Viewsonic Pro8100 on the way.....



## muzz (Nov 30, 2006)

It's WAY too cheap to not give it a whirl, $12-1300 for 1080P with motorized zoom/focus, quiet, sharp lens,1000 lumens, HQV, and large shift if needed.
Funny MANY PJ's overstate their lumens(AE3000 anyone..1600 hasn't been seen by ANY reviewer yet-not even close), this is rated at 1K, yet I have seen reference of 1200 at max brightness........

This was an "Installers ONLY" unit until they realized it wasn't selling at 5K.

Contrast ratio is weak compared to what is available today, but alot of time CR numbers are inflated or the room isn't ideal to make those #'s anyway.
It DID have an issue with it's DI "yo yo ing", but the newer download able/local install(how about that!!) FW V2.51 has supposedly taken care of that.

Pretty pumped to see what this thing can do in comparison to my AX100 with 10,400 hrs on it.

For 13 beans it certainly looks to be a winner, and hopefully I will find it to be an outstanding PJ for my room.

I'll let ya know what I think when it gets here, I have a Black Widow and a DaLite HP screen to pair it with......
Pretty pumped, even though it's lacking in CR , I think it'll be a substantial upgrade over the AX100.

I have been waiting and looking over every decent unit that has come out in awhile, but none fit all the things I needed...I WANTED to get the Refurb BenQW5000, but the lens was too long throw for me, and the FJP1(RS2) deal was still more than I wanted to spend (even though that deal was outrageous)..

1300 is alot of coin for me at this time, so it took awhile to even pull the trigger on this one.....pathetic I know, but it is what it is......

Can't wait to get this one!! :bigsmile:


----------



## Fabricator (Apr 19, 2009)

yeah. i have my eye on this one also. i had wanted a panny 3000. but $$$ has become an issue at this time, especially for something i don't "need". and being my first pj, i could be watching flaws, not even know it, and be happier than a pig in slop. + i am thinking it would last a few years, then upgrade to something that would be considered awesome today, for the same $$$$.
i hope they have a ton of them. if so, the price should drop some more .


----------



## muzz (Nov 30, 2006)

Shipped from J+R yesterday afternoon, I got it this afternoon....sweet- free ground shipping....I love that J+R is 4 hrs away !!

Looks very good, already updated the firmware(took about 3 minutes ) via USB port on the back of the unit, as I could see the Iris doing the "YO-YO" that has been stated in reviews.....that seems to be a thing of the past, although I haven't really hit it that hard with dark scenes since the update, but I could see it before hand, as I was watching Dark Night.

Larger machine(very similar size to the W5000 according to specs), but good looking.
Quiet, Very clean image, bright, and very sharp as well....

Menu system is stupid and takes awhile to get used to...Motorized zoom/focus/lens shift works awesome

So far so good : ) , especially for the price.
If I saw this before I bought it, I would definitely buy it at 1300.


----------



## Fabricator (Apr 19, 2009)

just how quiet is it ? say, a dead silent room. how far away before you hear anything ?


----------



## muzz (Nov 30, 2006)

Of course that depends on where you are in reference to the vents, but I walked in front of it at ear level, and around 5' it totally disappeared.
I sit directly underneath it(2' -it's on a shelf above the sofa), and the noise level is very low in noise level and frequency as well.....it will not be an issue for all but the most ridiculous folks.

I sat underneath a Panny AX100 for 2 years, and this is at least as quiet as that was(eco-mode- this is quieter in normal, although you can hear it...)


----------



## Fabricator (Apr 19, 2009)

cool. thanx ..............


----------



## muzz (Nov 30, 2006)

Have to be careful with the settings(of which there are alot of), some of them seem to create Video Noise


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Any pics muzz? :bigsmile:


----------



## Willem3de (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey Muzz, I'm planning on getting a pro8100 and was wondering which screen you preferred?, the DaLite or the Black widow? Oh and how is the pro8100 performance so far?


----------



## ohcello (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm getting this projector within the next week. Looking forward to it!


----------

